# Log in names



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I am mystified by some people's log in names. Was wondering if people cared to explain some of their names. Mine is quite self explanatory and lacks the mystique of others. I wanna be mysterious.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

mine is obvous too! needs no explaining! hahaha


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

My login name is actually "Spliff", hmm...you can see why i changed it. I chose it because its just weird and totally unrealted to my real name. I don't even smoke!I used Nikki-Sue for a while too, but i'm keeping it as i am now.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

'cause my real name is weird! (Kendryth...its welsh...also the name of my dad's 1st gf!)My log in name is from a series of books that I used to read when I was in grade school. The character named Kestrel was really crazy/outgoing/pretty...all the things I wanted to be at that point. Its been my screen name forever! I also used to use Singal...for Singapore gal since that is where I used to live..but it got some weird reactions







so I changed it heheheheHugz,Kestrel


----------



## LexiP (Apr 29, 2003)

My full name is Alexis Parker, thus LexiP. . .which also spells PixeL when reversed, alluding to my digital design interests.







On chat rooms I go by:tough-little-kitten (a rough and tumble kitten trying to be all tough but ending up just looking adorable)SmittenKitten (named that by a friend when smitten over a boy)Thimbalina (called that by another friend)Sandlily (imagine a fragile lily that can grow in barren sandy lands)CinnamonKiss (mmmmm cinnamon)







and of course, LexiP!~Alexis


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

'Sparkle' is just some random name i got landed with when i was 17 as i was going through an unlike-me glittery stage...it very quickly wore off but the name did not.I'm more at home in tatty flared jeans and my converse all stars, but hopefully my personality sparkles *puke* hehe!I'm also very child-like and i'm hanging on to my childhood as long as poss so i guess it's a suitably immature nickname


----------



## Sar (Apr 9, 2003)

Sar- short for Sarah


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Kinda self explanitory,No its not because i like the car, its my name!!


----------



## Ice (Nov 18, 2002)

Mines totally stupid ï¿½ created by ï¿½friendsï¿½ you have to love them reallyï¿½I fancied this guy for ages and he invited me to his party and Iï¿½d just bought a new top which ended up being perhaps a little too low cut for my likingï¿½but anyhow I was out to impress. Anyway to cut a long story short I was drinking something with ice in when I kinda choked and half swallowed a piece of ice ï¿½ so there I was choking and it kinda fell down my topï¿½much to my friends delight and me trying to impress this guy went out the window! So yeah they called me icey for ages afterwardsï¿½unfortunately it stuck and I still get it occasionally Most of my nicknames tend to related to incidentsï¿½


----------



## Burton73 (Mar 11, 2002)

I snowboarded for many years and always rode a "Burton" snowboard and I was born in 73. Havent been able to lately though







Those long chairlift rides arent that fun when the stomach starts churning now.


----------



## Reege (Dec 20, 2000)

My real name is actually Shawna. When i was about 14 and started babysitting some new kids, the youngest thought my name was Rejean. When I told my family about that, they thought it was hilarious and shortened it to Reege. My niece only calls me Reege, when she calls me Shawna, I have to think twice about who she's talking to. My ex-bf would only call me Reege. Reege


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm one of the unoriginal ones, too







, mine is erinjk because my first name is erin, and the j and k stand for the first letters of my middle and last names. I came up with it in a spark of brilliant thought (!?!!?!??!) at the age of 14 for an email address and have been using it on and off since-- it's anonymous enough, but contains my name. I think I'll keep it


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

just plain 'lindsay' was taken.. although i have never actually seen a post by a 'lindsay' not the most exciting log name


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

My log-in name is Kate1026. The Kate part is pretty obvious... I know, I'm really unoriginal. Chouteau-Carondolet is not my last name- not even close. I have internet paranoia and whenever anything asks for my last name I make something up (and I make it a really weird name, wouldn't want to accidently use someone else's name!) I didn't realize that it would be shown as my screen name. Oh well







Chouteau (pronounced show-toe) is the name of a street here is St. Louis, Carondolet is the name of a neighborhood. I just thought they sounded cool







Kate


----------



## iambalthazar (Mar 14, 2003)

I always get sick everywhere I go. So I just stay home. Hahaha. Not 'funny' hahaha...more like 'man that kind of sucks' hahaha.


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

I just needed something fast, and sitting on my desk was a book by John Ralston Saul.


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

A beta version of something, usually software or something similar, is typically not in the proper working order and has lots of tests run on it to try to fix it before the final version is released







And I happen to be female, last time I checked.


----------



## andrel07 (Dec 3, 2002)

My surname used to be Andrews, and when I worked in a bank many years ago my log in name was the first 5 letters of my surname and my first intial........... quite boring really but it stuck.







The only problem is most people seem to think I'm male, pretty sure I'm not though














Leanne


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I wish I went with something snazzy as Thornton's Chocolates now. Thornton is my middle name. Nah that really ain't snazzy is it!Kendryth. I am welsh and have never heard of Kendryth.Jamie


----------



## lenticia (Jun 11, 2003)

i got lenticia from my name (heLEN), thought that just len was abit masculine so decided on lenticia!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yuo can change your name that shows up when you post in your profile if you are not happy, however, leave your old name in your signiture or something so we know who you are!


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

Bingo Nikki. You must have read my mind. I never realised you could do that but was just looking at it when you sent the message. I think I will stick with what I got, at the end of the day (it gets dark) its just easier.


----------



## veggirl (Sep 30, 2001)

in my lack of originality i chose veggirl because i am a vegetarian and a girl.my other nick most of my friends call me is queenie short for queenb...


----------



## pmn (Mar 28, 2001)

not too original either pmn are my initials- well were before i got married-didn't feel like changing- ha!


----------



## VIsland_85 (Apr 13, 2003)

Mine's pretty boring. Mine stands for Vancouver Island, which is where I live, and the 85 is for when I was born - 1985.


----------



## TSMarine (Jun 21, 2003)

Woot, whats up. just thought i would share my loggin name... its the same as the identifiction name thingy majiger... TS is where i live and Marine because im gonna join the Marines... but thats the thing... joining army/marines would give for stress for the ibs >.<!!!!!woot... later


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Jamie Lewis,I've been told Kendryth is Welsh but I've never heard of it either...its the name of a small town there. Actually my parents just recently moved back to England and are living in Esher. A neighbour of their's told them that it is in fact a welsh name but its spelt really funny. I have no idea how but I think it start w/ a C and has some d's in there too (Cenddryd or something...I have NO idea really)...I'll ask my dad next time I talk to him.Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

my name, first letter of my last name name, and the last 5 digets of my dads old phone number


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

KestrelI think it is a great name anyway.j


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Thnx!







I usually get: "What a WEIRD name!" *sigh*Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Shadowz (Feb 26, 2003)

well with this IBS I sometime feel I live in the Shadowz


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

I picked angylroses because I use this screen name a lot. My exboyfriend used to call me angel and my middle name is rose. Sounded sort of pretty when I put it together so I've been using it ever since.


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I chose Flowergirl because I'm a Florist.


----------



## Luther Maze (Jun 8, 2003)

I got my screen name from a character I made playing the starwars roll playing game. Usually I'm really bad at comeing up with character names but this one just came to me. I played him for about 2+ years. Another reason I like it is that at all the sites I've posted at I've yet to run into another Luther Maze. Plus It's not all that hard for others to remember.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

i don't know if I am allowed to post here since I am not a young adult. But my boss couldn't pronounce my name- it is pronounced banu- so he called me bonnie- and then I have a letter at the end to tell me which group that name belongs to for e.g the i at the end of bonnie stands for IBS Self help group. With America Online it would be bonniea


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Mine is from my love of the Aurora Borealis...and "heart" is b/c I wear my heart on my sleeve and I am told I have a big heart.I like Welsh names btw...if I ever had children my girl will be Allwynn or Cariad.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Sorry folks..probably shouldn't post here but I like this thread. Jupiter is the planet of optimism & hope. Chose 119 just randomly.Kate..that's so funny about your name. I was wondering if you had French relatives.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Got mine from The Big Lebowski.


----------

